

Light vim color schemes that you should consider using - vesln
http://www.vimninjas.com/2012/09/14/10-light-colors/

======
CeRRuTiTo
I should really consider using lighter scheme, because I have never done this
and maybe it would be better for my eyes, so thanks for these. I like the
solarized, ironman and AutumnLeaf most.

